# Referenz/Beschreibung zu HTML5



## julchen (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wer kennt ne gute Referenz oder Beschreibung zu HTML5. Ich bräuchte mal eine Auflistung mit allen neuen Änderungen die sich durch den neuen Standard ergeben.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,

diese drei Seiten sind seinerzeit aus dem großen Pool  in meinen Bookmarks gelandet:

http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/
(X)HTML  5 und XHTML  2 im Vergleich
HTML5 – Was geht heute schon, was geht nicht? Der große Überblick.

mfg Maik


----------



## julchen (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Maik,
setzt du das HTML5 bereits ein oder schreibst du noch Sites mir dem alten Standard? Gibt es gravierende Nachteile in Bezug auf Browser?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2010)

Ich halte mich da derzeit noch ein wenig zurück.

Was die Browserkompatibilität im Einzelnen betrifft, darfst du dich selbständig damit auseinandersetzen, denn bei dem Umfang an Elementen und Attributen würde das hier den Rahmen sprengen  - mein drittgenannter Link geht beispielsweise darauf etwas näher ein.

Die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens liefert hierzu sicher weitere Artikel und Testberichte im Netz, die die Kompatibilität / Unterstützung in den einzelnen Browser(-Versionen) näher beleuchten und dokumentieren.

Zusätzlich hast du ja auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, mit eigenen Praxistests deine persönlichen Erfahrungen / Erkenntnisse in den Browsern zu sammeln.

mfg Maik


----------



## KaiBone (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
zum Thema HTML5 kann ich noch folgende Links empfehlen:

findmebyip.com - Zeigt welche HTML5 Tags dein aktueller Browser unterstützt und es findet sich Übersicht für die gängigen Browser
html5demos - zeigt einige HTML5 Tags im Einsatz bzw. man kann sie dort "ausprobieren"

Gruß KaiBone


----------



## Bloli (26. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema Browserkompatibilität kann ich noch

caniuse.com empfehlen, bzw.
html5readiness.com - sind die Daten von caniuse.com, aber schöner aufbereitet

Zum Thema Überblick über HTML5 kann ich dir eine Playlist auf YouTube empfehlen

HTML5 und CSS3 - Alle Videos
Ist für alle geeignet, die von HTML5 schon oft gehört haben, aber eigentlich keinen richtigen Überblick darüber haben.
EDIT: Am Schluss des Videos "HTML5 & CSS3 Fazit" sind auch noch weiterführende Links, zum Teil welche, die hier bereits genannt wurden.


----------

